# Rainbows...................



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Hit on some great "Rainbow's" this week...........Biggest being at 24" @ 12 #'s......................Using Micro-Ultralight tackle with six pound testline...........


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice Fish!


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

did u let em' go...


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

No-smoked them in my smoker...............


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Great looking fish! Was that in this area? I understand if you don't want to answer that or if you want to send the info via PM. Never had smoked rainbows before. Is it similiar to salmon?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think trout smokes better than salmon.......

I fillet them or gut them. Then I put on Morton's Tender Quick. Let them sit for about an hour.....Then put them in the smoker with what ever flavored chips.

I use this same recipe for my salmon. Both are great.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't eat a lot of fish but I would like to try rainbows smoked once. So your using Morton's Tender Quick as a brine?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Mmmmm.....
My mouth is sweating already


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes....Mortons Tender Quick......and that is it. I just sprinkle (a generous amount) on the meat side the fillet. Then let it sit for about a hour. Then put in smoker. It is pretty simple.

When I lived on the golf course......I could golf 9 holes, switch out the pan of chips, golf another 9, then switch out the last pan and be done! (about a hour a pan on my smoker). I have the little cheif smoker.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

PorkChop - Look closely at the signs in the pics for a clue!


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

Sum nice fish, what bait were you using?


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Using Nightcrawlers,let them sit on the bottom and wait...........BOOM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Still waiting for that BOOM!!! Maybe Sat morning!! You gonna be there?


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

To many people there on the week-ends,don't like crowds or the many boats................. :wink: Good luck Leo.................


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It wasn't packed but more than last weekend. Trout were on fire but I did not realize it fast enough. I had a nice one on and got it to shore but it fell of when I was bending to pick it up. My wife had a whopper on. I saw its side. It got about 3 feet from shore and then started pulling drag and snapped her line. I never realized my wife could get mad. Only one crappie, and two bluegill where caught. One of the BG was a keeper but I ended throwing it back. My oldest reeled that one it.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Cool,way to go,sounds like a good time by all :beer:


----------



## tongo (Mar 12, 2007)

sweet catches. i fish at a lake and i was wondering if you could tell me what you use to catch these fish. how many nightcrawlers do you use and how do you put them on the hook?


----------

